# WiFi = HORRIBLE!



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

Running FP1 and wifi is horrible. I am connected to the same access point and side-by-side with my laptop. laptop signal strength: -57dBm, phone signal strength: -97dBm. I know it's not comparing apples to apples, but seriously, this is crap.


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

The wifi antenna on cell phones is weaker because there isn't as much power going to it. Think about how fast your battery would drain if it was powered to the strength of a laptop antenna.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

JihadSquad said:


> The wifi antenna on cell phones is weaker because there isn't as much power going to it. Think about how fast your battery would drain if it was powered to the strength of a laptop antenna.


Though admittedly it has weaker strength than say, an iPhone.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

kvswim said:


> Though admittedly it has weaker strength than say, an iPhone.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Well i wouldn't know since this is my first smartphone (blackberry doesn't count).

Sent from my handheld Linux computer using electromagnetic radiation.


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

JihadSquad said:


> The wifi antenna on cell phones is weaker because there isn't as much power going to it. Think about how fast your battery would drain if it was powered to the strength of a laptop antenna.


This is very true. I just think that it's a bit lame that the wifi antenna can't adjust power based on signal availability. I was in a hospital, connected to their public wifi, which has an over saturated coverage area, and standing directly below an access point (and 15 feet from one on either side), and still had piss-poor signal. I shouldn't need a lot of power to get good signal in a situation like that. That's the same reason that hospitals are now installing cell repeaters throughout the building...flood the area with signal, and the phones run at lower power so they don't interfere with the medical equipment.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

i stopped using WiFi other than at home, in which case I am typically within 50 feet of a really strong simultaneous Wireless N600 router, so no complaints here.


----------

